# Good from Bad



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Cant say I am thrilled with our start or Browns rotation,but its clear he needs to get a good look at whos in and whos going to be out...

The good...

Ariza has shown he deserves quality minutes,and should probably start..Hopefully,its not too late for him to develop a handle,

Channing Frye is going to be a very very good power foward,and is not nearly as soft as is critics made him out to be.Hes Tim Duncan-lite

David Lee is not a training camp wonder.The guy can flat out play.Hes a great finisher,and has major upside..hes a jumper away from being a stud...

Eddie Curry will be a monster....once he stays out of foul trouble..


Not so good...

Nate Robinson will have problems in this league unless his J gets considerably better.

Like I said,I am not thrilled with the start,but the young guns are very talented.LB has some major decisions to make and it starts with JC and Q....Its clear our vets BLOW...And can someone tell me why Malik Rose and Matt Barnes were put in the game with 4 minutes left??


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

I have no problem with Brown's losses or his rotation. Like you said, he's playing them all to see who he is going to need, and in the same way he put in some questionable guys in at clutch time to see how they would react under him.

Even now it's obvious the Knicks are improving. They're playing much better defense from what i can see. Rebounding has improved. And i think it's becoming clearer that Crawford is going to be the one that Brown will trade.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Man I couldn’t wait for a thread like this lol. Lemme go through my in players and out players.

In players:
Ariza- Has showed he deserves to start
Frye- Will be a great player and I feel people (fans and critics) are under estimating him.
Steph- Looks like he is willing to play some D finally and can still take over a game offensively.
Lee-Like his game, seems to really us his head.
Curry-Finally someone on the knicks that can post-up. Needs to improve his D.

Out players-
James- If I was LB his fat *** never gets off bench. Biggest player on my crap list as of now.
Malik- Sorry bud, your not that all great on D or O.... take a seat and get comfortable. :angel: 
Q-This is only player on my **** list that has possibility to get off it. He needs to start hitting his wide-open shots and playing smart.

So-so players-
JC- I think will get back to his game, not worried about him.
MB-Played fairly well not really sure what he can do for the team.
Nate The Great- Will be a good player most likely but needs to learn that he shouldn’t be trying for the highlight reel every night.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We should have kept Kurt Thomas!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Kitty, you can't be serious...*

Who would sit so he can play? It seems clear to me what LB is doing. He's giving the vets enough rope to hang themselves. If they don't play as well as the young 'uns, they will either sit ....or be banished. I can't believe how many of the young people on this board have no idea of how to build a team (present company excluded). This team is not being put together for this year...repeat it to yourselves....LB is building a system and it is a long job. Chemistry is critical, so the peeps wanting Ruben, Miles etc. are going to be disappointed. This team will improve by subtraction over time. We have enough young talent at the 3,4, and 5 spots but the guard play is still shaky. I'd like to see marbury play with the rooks and Curry..it seems they fit his style more.

BTW, Truth...good call on Frye at the 4 but who knew we would get Curry. I love our frontcourt guys (the yooung ones...Barnes, Ariza, Lee, Frye, Curry, and Butler. Three guys that can play the 3...three that can play the 4...and two that can play the 5, and all of them are great kids with a willingness to be unselfish and play D.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

ok...
marbury/crawford/richardson/?/curry
play crawford at the 2 and richardson at the 3. q said that he wanted to play tougher and be down low on the knicks but lb isnt givin him the chance at sf and is playing him at sg. lb is prolly tellin him to shoot. let him play down low and put crawford at sg and see how it works. im sick of seing barnes start. its pissing me off. at least maybe ariza but i would rather see jc at the 2 and q at the 3.
for pf idc who starts but i would want frye to start at pf cuz hes been playing the best at the 4 so far this season imo.
if lb isnt gonna start crawford, trade him for a sf or a pf or both in a deal. probably at the trading deadline.
anyways. marbury/crawford/richardson/frye/curry is teh lineup we should go with. idc what lb wants to do with seeing who does the best for the way he coaches right now cuz with barnes startin i guess he doesnt wanna win.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> We should have kept Kurt Thomas!


yea, that trade is becomin a nightmare for LB( traded a proven vet for a poor man kyle korver and a rook that has a tuff time listening to his coach somtimes).

a frontcourt w/ curry and KT would hav been effective imo.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

we dont need KT, we got frye now, can shoot like him, might be able to rebound like him and can actually block


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

And less likely to aruge with refs and get techs.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Kitty, you can't be serious...*



alphadog said:


> Who would sit so he can play? It seems clear to me what LB is doing. He's giving the vets enough rope to hang themselves. If they don't play as well as the young 'uns, they will either sit ....or be banished. I can't believe how many of the young people on this board have no idea of how to build a team (present company excluded). This team is not being put together for this year...repeat it to yourselves....LB is building a system and it is a long job. Chemistry is critical, so the peeps wanting Ruben, Miles etc. are going to be disappointed. This team will improve by subtraction over time. We have enough young talent at the 3,4, and 5 spots but the guard play is still shaky. I'd like to see marbury play with the rooks and Curry..it seems they fit his style more.
> 
> BTW, Truth...good call on Frye at the 4 but who knew we would get Curry. I love our frontcourt guys (the yooung ones...Barnes, Ariza, Lee, Frye, Curry, and Butler. Three guys that can play the 3...three that can play the 4...and two that can play the 5, and all of them are great kids with a willingness to be unselfish and play D.


basically i agee with what you said except for bit about the team is done adding parts like patterson or miles( i think the knicks will trade penny and rose for someone at the 3, and barnes will go from starter to forgotten man quicker than frank williams did when marbury came to town.) the knicks are losing now because they have an offense that is just pitiful , but that wont last . and the knicks defense has actually been pretty good so far as long as that last the knicks will be a good team soon enough. in the 3 games they are allowing .422 from the field.

i think brown is being smart by letting the vets fail, and hey if they turn it around , its great anyway. its a no lose situation.


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

Barnes is not the problem. The problems are:

Q and JC can't find their games.
Curry and James can't keep form fouling
AD looks a little old out there
Rose can't jump to save his life
Nate is in learning mode on the point position


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

nymoorestx said:


> Barnes is not the problem. The problems are:
> 
> Q and JC can't find their games.
> Curry and James can't keep form fouling
> ...


From what I can see,Q is NOT a small foward on this Knicks team.Its easy to be a 6'5" small foward on the Suns when you have Nash setting you up and the team runs and guns....Not too mention your mandate is to shoot as many 3's as humanly possible....LB has to decide if he wants Q at the 2,or Q in another city....

JC looks so lost and tentative its scary.LB should start him and let him sink or swim...

AD is old..Hes there till Frye is ready,which will be soon....
Can we not mention Rose ever again?? 

I think Nate is going to be a bust.You can see that he cant get off shots against NBA comp,because they are willing to let him shoot outside of 15 feet.

The good news is we have a monster in Curry,Frye is a suprisingly good shooter and will be a stud 4.To me the big questions are can Lee ever play he 3 and can Ariza play the 2....Thats the 4 guys i want on the court with Marbury or JC...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Interesting lineup, Truth...*

I also would like to see that one but where do we get the perimeter shooting? Great, great hustle team with tons of defensive pressure and uptempo but lacking from deep. If we can figure out how to make it work, I love it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Interesting lineup, Truth...*



alphadog said:


> I also would like to see that one but where do we get the perimeter shooting? Great, great hustle team with tons of defensive pressure and uptempo but lacking from deep. If we can figure out how to make it work, I love it.


Unfortunately,you hit the nail on the head...Very little perimeter shooting...we may be very vulnerable against zones..BUT....

Marbury and Curry should provide scoring and it appears Frye has a very solid midrange game.I am very suprised at his polish on the offensive end...

Lee and Ariza are obviously not shooters,but Ariza provides the slashing and Lee does the dirty work and gets the garbage points around the hoop..

I have no problem going with that lineup..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The good-

You don't have Kwame Brown on your roster at least. Thank Mitch Kupchak from saving you guys.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The good-
> 
> You don't have Kwame Brown on your roster at least. Thank Mitch Kupchak from saving you guys.


LOL...Hey J,I was just thinking that....And its not because Zeke didnt try....The guy is a DOG....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

truth said:


> LOL...Hey J,I was just thinking that....And its not because Zeke didnt try....The guy is a DOG....


No joke, I'm actually hoping Zeke still has interest in him. Hell I would take Crawford for him if it didn't kill our 07 cap space.

Not sure what you ever saw in Kwame truth.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> No joke, I'm actually hoping Zeke still has interest in him. Hell I would take Crawford for him if it didn't kill our 07 cap space.
> 
> Not sure what you ever saw in Kwame truth.


He had back to back games 2 years ago where he dropped 30+ points and double digit rebounds..I honestly believed Phil could reach him and get him motivated.I was verrrrry wrong,but it is still verrrry early...


----------

